# Free blast injury packet from CDC



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 6, 2010)

> Good news!  CDC's "Bombings: Injury Patterns and Care", V2, presented at Scientific Assembly 2009, is available for web download at http://www.acep.org/practres.aspx?LinkIdentifier=id&id=21520&fid=1748&Mo=No&taxid=14 .
> 
> Improved process - Order the free CD w/ interactive training, presentations, curriculum; pocket guide, and poster from the ACEP link (bottom of the page).
> 
> ...



I'll be ordering this and checking it out.  Not sure how helpful it may be to you guys.  I'd like to hear your opinions on it if you get a chance to check it out.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks intresting. Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I will be able to get this for training @ the squad. Doc B. you out there?

F.M.


----------



## Pacer (Feb 8, 2010)

Go, Lane. Make It So!

Thanks for the lead LOST

Dr. B


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 8, 2010)

No problem Doc.  I just hope this is beneficial to someone out there.


----------

